# I want to be a Med-Tech, but clear answer on road-blocks posed remain unfound.



## Type_name_here (1 Feb 2007)

_Right_, so I have wanted to join the CF as a Med-Tech for quite sometime now, speaking with many recruiters, even from different recruiting centers, all with different answers. The roadblocks that I mentioned in the subject of this message, are as follows: 

1. I have a Grade 11 education (I have read the forums on high school requirements, but all pertained to specific instances that didn't apply to me.)
2a. I have a criminal record. (YOA conviction, and Adult charges resulting in a Peace-Bond {2b. Does peace-bond require a pardon?})
3a. I have no Drivers license (Ultimately I suppose that this can be obtained but it will take many many years to receive full driving status {3b. Is a G-1 (Initial Ont. License) Acceptable?}) 
4. Horrible credit... just... horrible hahaha. (Have checked the forums, once again all were quite unrelated to my situation, most pertaining to 'bad guys' and not 'bad credit')

I do however have many positives in my favor:  

I have owned a subcontracted high rise building maintenance company for 3 years now. 
I am Physically fit, and am always of the utmost positive mindset. I am 22 years old.
My work experience varies in a VERY wide range. First trades business @ 16, to Microsoft, to Chef, etc...
In conclusion I will say that the recruiters I have spoken with have defiantly been helpful, just not to the extent that satisfies my 'buy-in' to the CF, that is why I am here.
Any and all advice is most appreciated. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Feb 2007)

Your first step: Go talk to a Recruiter.

They will have the most current and accurate answers for your particular case.  They will be able to tell you what you need to work on to be a competitive candidate.


----------



## Type_name_here (1 Feb 2007)

In response to Mike: I have been and that is the very first thing I have done in considering the CF, problem is though, they have not been able to give me a definitive answer to the questions that are posed. I live In Toronto, so I have 2 RC's in my area Mississauga, and DT Toronto.... in which I have been to several times. I fully understand that they must be very busy people, but I have always felt a little 'rushed' (if you will) in the Toronto RC. Mainly spawning my inquisitive advances here. I thought that some different responses and inputs would help my decision process, as well as not clog down the busy people at the local RC's. 

But thanks for your post, I will most defiantly be in touch with the RC's just not as frequently, and conveniently as this forum.


----------



## Armymedic (1 Feb 2007)

If you are looking to get into the Reg F then you will need your Gr 12 with a strength in Biology and Chemistry. And a driver licence would be good to have too.


----------



## bdcasey916 (1 Feb 2007)

In reference to the credit.  THe RC will run a credit history on you and if you are outstanding to creditors they will hold that against you.  If you were just not paying bills and then you did pay them off and got "Letters of Release" from the creditors, you take that in and show them and that's ok.  Equifax has a habit of not taking history off your credit score when they get those lovely letters.  They are slow


----------



## Type_name_here (2 Feb 2007)

In response to the last 2 posts:

Thanks for the Gr12 info... was kinda hoping not to hear that LOL, I heard of the forces wavering people of credits they lacked, but I'm sure that I need not apply as I have no post secondary education....reading over your post    St. Micheal's Medical Team    you mentioned Reg F, do you believe that there may be a difference in the Reserve? Also, would a GED certificate be adequate enough to give me not only the Gr12, but as well the required Credits (My GED study book has only a biology chapter, no chemistry...I suppose thats kinda hard to learn from a book.) 
  
On the note of the creditors thanks for that, I had actually been meaning for a while now to check out my credit at equifax but had plum forgot...you jogged my memory...a very helpful post for anyone wishing to check their credit out!!

Good advice, thanks.

P.S. I believe that there was still 1 question regarding the Peace-bond, I will check in with the RC to ask specifically "Does a peace-bond require a pardon"?  In the mean time if anyone can definitively answer that it would be great!

Thanks again


----------



## bisonmedic (2 Feb 2007)

The drivers licence would help, but not needed since you would get driver training on any vehicles that the unit required you to operate as a med tech. Also, try taking an Emergency Medical Responder course to help your resume stand out a bit. This also gets the mind ready for all the medical training in the future.


----------



## 9nr Domestic (2 Feb 2007)

As long as you have no legal obligations you don't need a pardon to apply to the CF.

edited to add, I am NOT a recruiter and it is best to speak directly to a recruiter.


----------



## The_Falcon (2 Feb 2007)

As long as that peace bond is in effect you are SOL.  you CAN NOT have ANY obligations to the legal system (ie pending charges, restraining orders, peace bonds, probation etc.).  The fact that you have a peace bond in place means you threatened a person, assaulted a person, or intentionally damaged someones property, and that person is now fearful for their own safety.  Of course you would know all this because you would have had a chance to argue your side before the Justice of the Peace, and he didn't believe your side and told you to sign the bond.  Either, you have not been forthright with the recruiters and/or sugar coated your past, or you have been 100% truthful and they told you to take a hike, and you are now looking for a backdoor.  Lying here will only get you banned.  Lying to the recruiters will land you in significantly more trouble than you want.  The CF does conduct background checks too.


----------



## medaid (2 Feb 2007)

The last time I checked, the requirement for the Reserves were the same. i.e. Gr.12 Biology with Chemistry or Physics preferred. All Gr.12 courses unfortunately. With regards to the Emergency Medical Responders (EMR) course, at least here in BC, having an EMR is a mandatory prior to you being eligible for your Primary Care Paramedic course (PCP). That being said. Having spent your own dime and obtained a license as a EMR and got some experience working trauma at either worksites, or getting a gig with an ambulance service, are all credits to you when the time comes to your applying with the forces, as either a PRes medtech or a Reg Force medtech, provided as Hatchet Man stated, that you've been cleared for all your past mishaps and your credit is in good shape. Hope that helps.


----------



## Type_name_here (2 Feb 2007)

Thanks for the last posts everyone. All of the info is really starting together in a sensible manor now.

"Bisonmedic" spoke of a Emergency Medical Responder Course I immediately got on the horn and spoke with the Red Cross and found out that there are 2 courses available. The "First Responders Program" and a Brand new on that you referred to the "Emergency Medical Responders" course... Theses courses are geared toward the highest level of certification without actually receiving a paramedic level. The courses are several hundred dollars but I'm sure worth every penny. Awesome post thanks a bunch.

Now in response to the Legal question, I'm kinda getting some mixed messages here, which is good, because that means that not only am I going to find out what the real answer is, but anyone else that reads this post will also know for future reference. Just as a side note to "Hatchet Man" I do believe that it is quite unfair to start flinging accusations about ones honesty, and moral integrity. The real answer would be neither. I have neither lied nor told the truth to a recruiter only because of the fact that I have not actually gone through any application process for the CF yet. I understand that there may be some of people in this site that may be of that character, but I sir am most defiantly not!
Thanks for your post and the time that you spent on it though, every little bit helps.

In response to the last post by "Medtech" all your info was very insightful. As I wrote previously I called the Red Cross and found out the 2 courses they now offer, one was started as of Jan 1 2007. I am on the tail end of my peace-bond so I suppose I will wait it out until then, and try and pursue some secondary goals until then. My credit, well I suppose I can't do much about that one, I will be using a pro accountant this year, so I'm sure that he will have the best advice for me (I usually just went to H&R Block, which don't get me wrong is very good!).

So this Topic should almost be finished, I will try and get a hold of a RC obtain a solid answer for the peace-bond (I called today, but the office was closed).
Thanks once again to all who provided their input.


----------



## kj_gully (2 Feb 2007)

I am not a recruitor, though I have done my share.  I think you will have to get serious. If a recruitor is going to spend real quality time with you, it will be because you have made some form of committment, ie, done more than talk across the counter. Take some aptitude tests, look at some videos, let them know about your plan. When you are interviewed, then ask your questions. i don't think you will get someone to do some work, like even open a file cabinet if you are coming in "hey I wanna join, but have a peace bond" First instinct... Scram civvy. Now sit down, explain your goals , plans and the work you are doing , and "oh by the way I have a peace bond, is there anything we can do about that?" and you will get more help, potentially.  Good luck, i hope it works out for you.


----------



## Type_name_here (2 Feb 2007)

That was exactly the sort 'cut the BS' info I was looking for.
Smashing post thanks.


----------

